# How to stop being underweight (when you're already a lazy blob)?



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

im the same! i went to my gp she would only refer me to a dietician if i was LOSING weight, but it's worth a try for you?

i thought i ate a lot but i started counting it and sometimes i wasn't even hitting 1600. so i just started buying full fat everything, protein powder in whole milk once a day, nuts on everything etc! slowly but surely going up  but am going slowly as don't want to have stretchmarks haha, if you drink protein powder 3 times a day as recommended, it would go up quicker.


----------

